# Painting 2006 Gto Impulse Blue



## one2burn (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone I am open to any and all comments to repairing and repainting my drivers door ( motorcycle started to fall over and scratched the door wondering if you can still get just a stock outer door skin somehow somewhere ) I live in the San Francisco North Bay near Napa the wine country and I'm looking for someone to do the job right that has worked with these already. I have located the paint already and have been told that the orion is for complete front to back jobs as aposed to the other Aqua Based that is easy to match. So Fire Away. Oh ya just in case I know I'm an Idiot for parking next to my car believe me it's killing me every time I look at it.


----------

